# I Am Confused With Ferts! ! !



## Swan900 (9 May 2010)

I have recently started a 63L aquarium in which holds a small selection of plants. 5 in total. I am adding DIY CO2 from a 2L yeast mixture into the powerhead outlet on my filter. But the main problem I have is with the ferts.  I am currently dosing Ferropol on a weekly basis in which adds Fe, Mn, Zn, B, Co, Mo. 

And daily dosing Ferropol 24, it dosnt say on the packaging in what it provide but the online description says 'Optimum, targeted care, provides all vital trace elements which cannot be provided by long-term fertilisers'.

I also have Flora Boost. In which I add when the plants are unhealthy looking i.e. melting, yellow leaves, algal blooms.

So what of my treatments are the micro and macronutrients, if any!! Please help and let me know what I need to add or stop adding. Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 May 2010)

Swan900 said:
			
		

> I have recently started a 63L aquarium in which holds a small selection of plants. 5 in total. I am adding DIY CO2 from a 2L yeast mixture into the powerhead outlet on my filter. But the main problem I have is with the ferts. I am currently dosing Ferropol on a weekly basis in which adds Fe, Mn, Zn, B, Co, Mo.
> 
> And daily dosing Ferropol 24, it dosnt say on the packaging in what it provide but the online description says 'Optimum, targeted care, provides all vital trace elements which cannot be provided by long-term fertilisers'.
> 
> ...



Hi swan900

Micro nutrients are within your Ferropol, or the follwoing Boron, Copper, Iron, Manganese, Zinc, Molybdenum, also called trace elements

Macro nutrients are Nitrogen, Phosphates and potassium, magnesium sulphate or NPK.

As for dosing you should be adding both of these to sustained good growth / healthy plants and additional carbon ina liquid form eg Easy carbo, as for your Co2, a yeast mix it a bit hit and miss regarding quantities - you would be better off buying a pressurised kit.
Hope this helps
Regards
paul.


----------



## chris1004 (10 May 2010)

Hi swan900 / Paul,

I used the JBL range of plant food before being converted / assimilated on this website to dry ferts so have some experience of what you are using.

With the JBL fert system the Ferropol is your Macro nutrients but it also contains some of the Micro elements and the daily dose is the rest of the Micro nutrients which cannot be mixed with the Ferropol, because some things can react with each other in concentrated quantities.

Its not mixed strictly in the same way in which we commonly seperate the NPK from the Trace elements when talking about ferts in general on this website although there are posts specifically dealing with all in one solutions/alternative ways of mixing/using ferts.  

But............

Because the manufacturers are still working under the misconception that nutrients cause algae they are very week plant foods containing little or no Nitrate or Phosphates. Therefore the Ferropol isn't a true NPK solution. NPK stands for Nitrate-Phosphate-Pottasium which are all basic plant requirements along with trace elements, light and a source of carbon for photosynthesis. 

I think because of this you will always have trouble with plant deficiencies when using these ferts to grow a lot of plants in a tank. If you have a large fish population however then the waste from them may be able to provide the plants with sufficient Nitrates and Phosphates to fulfill there needs and in this situation they may work ok. 

But if your serious and want a fully planted tank then throw away the text books, stop reading manufacturers blurb, ignore any advice that excess ferts cause algae and delve into the wealth of information that this and other sites like it have to offer. In particular read up about the EI method of fert dosing and the use of dry ferts both of which have very good articles in the tutorial section of this website.   

CO2 or carbon is an entire subject in its own right and its importance is easily underestimated. In a smallish tank like yours it may be a better option to daily dose Easy Carbo or Flourish Excel to provide the plants with their carbon needs. DIY CO2 often leads to fluctuating levels which easily trigger algal blooms and cause frustration, its also a very messy affair.

On a tank your size it would cost about 50p a week to dose Flourish Excel daily + a weekly water change, at a rough guess.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishExcel.html 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## George Farmer (10 May 2010)

Swan900 said:
			
		

> I have recently started a 63L aquarium in which holds a small selection of plants. 5 in total. I am adding DIY CO2 from a 2L yeast mixture into the powerhead outlet on my filter. But the main problem I have is with the ferts.


Hi Swan and welcome to UKAPS!

Before you start to concern yourself with fertilisers you may need too re-think your planting.

Five plants is regarded as very few (what plants are they, and what surface area to they cover?) and as a general rule in a planted tank you need to cram it as full as you can when you start.  Otherwise algae will proliferate.  There are exceptions to this rule, but for beginners to plant densely is the way forward.

DIY CO2 is also a big algae trigger, due to the fluctuating CO2 levels causing algae. Consider upgrading to a pressurised system or using liquid carbon, even go non-CO2 (low-tech or El Natural).

Have a read through some of the topics below to get a fuller understanding.  If you're unsure of anything then please ask...

http://www.ukaps.org/higher-tech-tank.htm

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... O2-methods


----------



## Swan900 (10 May 2010)

First of all thanks guys for the help. Much appreciated. I have breifly read the EI article and have a few questions.

What is PPM stand for and how would I calculate it?
What PPM would I have to use for my 63L under a 15W Tropica light with Reflectors?
Where is the best place to purchase all of those dry ferts?

I have attached a picture of my tank to let you understand my situation a bit more. 


 

Thanks again for the help and speak soon!


----------



## chris1004 (10 May 2010)

Hi Swan900,

As George Farmer suspected in his post its not really what we would normally consider to be a fully planted tank and you would do well to heed his advice about planting it more densely, a lot more densely.

PPM stands for parts per million.
Dry ferts can be bought from several sources, Aquatic essentials, Fluid sensors online and Ebay spring straight to mind.

All the information you need is in the tutorial articles which have been highlighted already so best to have some time out and a read up on them before you go jumping in any further. There is a lot of information to take in I know but the rewards are worth the effort.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Swan900 (11 May 2010)

Thanks for the help. But I dont want to plant anymore densely. I want the main attraction and focus to be the fish. Would the EI method not work for my situation then? Thanks again!


----------



## plantbrain (11 May 2010)

I can still see my fish well, but it's packed with plants.

Another idea:





Fairly easy to prune and manage, both low light(so less work/labor).

A non CO2 method:





Fish have a place to hide, looks good etc.
If you have a goal, focus in on it, then take steps to get there.
Do not be deterred, it's not as hard as many think.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ghostsword (11 May 2010)

Swan900 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. But I dont want to plant anymore densely. I want the main attraction and focus to be the fish. Would the EI method not work for my situation then? Thanks again!



Hi, if you plant carpet plants, plants that stay low and form a carpet,  your fish will still have lots of space to swim.

You can try hairgrass to start with, also try staurogyne.


----------

